# Ruf versaut und nun ?



## poTTo (7. September 2008)

Nabend,

heute sind einige Kollegen auf die Idee gekommen Beutebucht den Krieg zu erklären um bei dem Piraten den Blutsegeladmiralshut zu bekommen. Möchte man dies allerdings rückgängig machen, also bei Beutebucht wieder neutral/freundlich werden bekommt man nur "1 Rufpunkt" wenn man z.B. die Goblins der Ventur Co. oder halt die Piraten schnetzeln geht. Gints da auch einen schnelleren Weg zurück oder hat man so dei A***karte gezoegn ?


gruss
poTTo


----------



## Keksemacher (7. September 2008)

ich glaube arschkarte gezogen kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre


EDIT:FIRST!!!!^^


----------



## Roxen (7. September 2008)

jep sehr warschenlich die A-karte xD


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert lebt sichs völlig ungeniert^^
Mir fällt aber spintan auch nichts besseres ein : /


----------



## Halandor (7. September 2008)

also ich würd sagen arschkarte bin mir da aber nich 100%ig sicher


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

oh das ist natürlich scheiße, nur wegen einen hut. Musste halt Grinden.


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.
Wünsche Dir dabei sehr viel Freude.


----------



## BtbN (7. September 2008)

Vor BB steht ein Verräter der Blutsegler, bei dem Kannste deinen Ruf beim Kartell wieder reinwaschen.


----------



## youngceaser (7. September 2008)

BtbN schrieb:


> Vor BB steht ein Verräter der Blutsegler, bei dem Kannste deinen Ruf beim Kartell wieder reinwaschen.


aha und des einfach so ??


----------



## Jackster (7. September 2008)

BtbN hat recht!

Der Verräter der Blutsegelbukaniere tauscht Seidenstoff gegen Ruhm!


----------



## Toxpack (7. September 2008)

BtbN schrieb:


> Vor BB steht ein Verräter der Blutsegler, bei dem Kannste deinen Ruf beim Kartell wieder reinwaschen.



nicht nur vor BB, Ratchet z.b. steht auch so einer


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> nicht nur vor BB, Ratchet z.b. steht auch so einer


Ahh deswegen steht der da rum... hab mihc immer gewundert warum der da rumsteht... ok dann gibt es hoffnung für den TE


----------



## Crosis (7. September 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> heute sind einige Kollegen auf die Idee gekommen Beutebucht den Krieg zu erklären um bei dem Piraten den Blutsegeladmiralshut zu bekommen. Möchte man dies allerdings rückgängig machen, also bei Beutebucht wieder neutral/freundlich werden bekommt man nur "1 Rufpunkt" wenn man z.B. die Goblins der Ventur Co. oder halt die Piraten schnetzeln geht. Gints da auch einen schnelleren Weg zurück oder hat man so dei A***karte gezoegn ?
> 
> ...


in ferelas beim steg wo das allyschiff fährt gibts nen goblin der zwei wiederholbare q hat die 25 ruf geben. durch den kann man nämlich bei den piraten und beim kartell erfürchtig werden wenns net gepatcht wurde^^


----------



## Meriane (7. September 2008)

bringt einem der Ruf bei bb überhaupt was? also ich würds einfach lassen ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> bringt einem der Ruf bei bb überhaupt was? also ich würds einfach lassen ^^


Naja.. Das schiff das fährt von Ratschet NAch BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (7. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja.. Das schiff das fährt von Ratschet NAch BB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Oder du fliegst notfalls mit dem Zepelin zum Basislager im Schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin im Ruf bei BB immer gstiegen wenn ich da die Piraten gekillt hab, probier doch mal ob das geht das du damit bei dem Bukanieren unbeliebt und bei Beutebucht wieder beliebter wirst.


----------



## Drumexister (7. September 2008)

naja *räusper* um eine *GELBE* amerikanische Zeichentrickfigur zu Zitieren: HAHA! (jop NELSON MUNZ!) 
naja haste die A-Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (7. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> bringt einem der Ruf bei bb überhaupt was? also ich würds einfach lassen ^^



nein, nur das AH, die Boote, die ganzen Queste  . . .
also so sehr viel mehr als ein Hut


----------



## p4z1 (7. September 2008)

der hut und das piraten equip sind des aber absolut wert, das kann ich euch versichern!


----------



## schmiedemeister (7. September 2008)

Idee gut, nur die Konsiquenzen nicht bedacht^^


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Versuch dich bei nem Gm einzuschleimen *g*
Vllt biegt der das wieder gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuseru (7. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> naja *räusper* um eine weisse amerikanische Zeichentrickfigur zu Zitieren: HAHA! (jop NELSON MUNZ!)



wo ist nelson denn bitte weiss?^^


----------



## BlauBaschBube (7. September 2008)

NAJA Glaub auch arschkarte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber trotzdem gratz zu dem Piraten zeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (7. September 2008)

Mit Umständen hast glück wenn du nen GM anschreibst und sagst es sei ein versehen/umfall gewesen.

Vllt hat er einsicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viel glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (7. September 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> Mit Umständen hast glück wenn du nen GM anschreibst und sagst es sei ein versehen/umfall gewesen.
> 
> Vllt hat er einsicht
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum das man einen Angriff auf Beutebucht als "Versehen" tarnen kann....


----------



## Magician.^ (7. September 2008)

Vor BB auf nem Hügel is ein EX-Blutssegelbukaniere.

Da kannste ne Q machen


Musst halt Seidenstoffe+ Roten Farbstoff abgeben...

kostet halt etwas Time +Money


----------



## ---D.A.--- (7. September 2008)

Es hatte Sinn für die...sofern sie Pet Sammler sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (7. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> in ferelas beim steg wo das allyschiff fährt gibts nen goblin der zwei wiederholbare q hat die 25 ruf geben. durch den kann man nämlich bei den piraten und beim kartell erfürchtig werden wenns net gepatcht wurde^^




Neuer Treibstoff fürs schrumpfen
Und wieder unter den geschrumpften Riesen

Beides anzunehmen bei Zorbin von Schiller

Hoffe ich konnte noch ein wenig weiter helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## walfi (7. September 2008)

Es gibt Quests bei Ratschet, BB, Gadgetzan und der Ewigen Warte wo man Ruf farmen kann gibt glaub ich 250 pro Abgabe.
Dauert halt ein bischen, geht aber schneller als die in Feralas(25 pro Abgabe).

Viel Spass beim farmen.


BB: http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:Traitor_to_the_Bloodsail
Ewige Warte: http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:Making_Amends
Gadjetzan: http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:War_at_Sea
Ratschet: http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:Mending_Old_Wounds


----------



## Spicky (7. September 2008)

So weit ich weiß, gibt es vor dem ausgang von beutebucht einen "korrupten Piraten" bei dem du gegen Seidenstoff deinen ruf verbessern kannst


----------



## poTTo (8. September 2008)

sooo, erstmooo danggö für die vielen antworten. Das mit dem ExPiraten passt. immer schön abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *HRHR aHoi Männers ich bin nun ein Pirat HRHR* (der musste schließlich sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodless82 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (8. September 2008)

Kannst den ruf zurück setzten bei einem Typ


----------



## zificult (8. September 2008)

du musst bei ruf blutsegelbukanier anklicken, und dann "gegen diese Fraktion in den Krieg treten drücken". Dann kannste die Piraten abfarmen und wieder Ruf bein Beutebucht erlangen. Müsste zumindest funzen :-P


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. September 2008)

Hm gut zu wissen, dass man bei den Blutsegelbukanieren auch ein gerngesehener Kumpel sein kann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin nämlich bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Jungs und Mädels nur zum umklopfen da sind ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber das "Rückfarmen des Rufes" wiegt höher, als der (grüne) Hut. Ist man nicht besser damit bedient, mit der Fraktion BB von Anfang an im guten Bereich zu bleiben ... fraglich ..

BTW: Ich überlege gerade der Rackerbande noch einmal einen "Besuch" abzustatten und meinen Ruf jenseits von hasserfüllt zu pushen ... hehe ,,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (8. September 2008)

Wenn man mit Booty im Krieg liegt und die Wächter für Blutsegler Ruf tötet versaut man es sich übrigens auch mit den anderen Goblin-Fraktionen (zu einem kleineren Prozentsatz), d.h. keine Quests in Everlook, Tanaris, Ratchet und Booty; auch nicht in Feralas und sogar einige BRD-Quests haben Goblinquestgeber (die entsprechenden Flugpunkte anzufliegen endet oft mit dem Tod). Früher kam man da nur mit grinden wieder raus, aber Blizz hatte ein einsehen und stellte den bereits erwähnten Blutsegler-Verräter nach Stranglethorn. Der Nachteil ist rein rollenspieltechnisch: du wirst wieder feindlich mit den Bukkanieren und dürftest also eigentlich kein Admiral mehr sein ;-).

ps: eine gute Möglichkeit zum Ruffarmen gibts auch in Düsterbruch - wenn man den gefangenen Goblin dort befreit gibts Ruf beim Kartell. Das gleiche gilt für die Winterhauchquests. Es ist sogar möglich freundlich beim Kartell UND bei den Blutseglern zu werden, aber da sollte man früh anfangen zu planen (mit lvl 30 ca.) um die Grinderei zu beschränken.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (8. September 2008)

Kommt doch cool wenn man für jeden Zeppelinflug erst mal ne Runde Goblins killen muss !!!


----------



## davone (8. September 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Booty im Krieg liegt und die Wächter für Blutsegler Ruf tötet versaut man es sich übrigens auch mit den anderen Goblin-Fraktionen (zu einem kleineren Prozentsatz), d.h. keine Quests in Everlook, Tanaris, Ratchet und Booty; auch nicht in Feralas und sogar einige BRD-Quests haben Goblinquestgeber (die entsprechenden Flugpunkte anzufliegen endet oft mit dem Tod). Früher kam man da nur mit grinden wieder raus, aber Blizz hatte ein einsehen und stellte den bereits erwähnten Blutsegler-Verräter nach Stranglethorn. Der Nachteil ist rein rollenspieltechnisch: du wirst wieder feindlich mit den Bukkanieren und dürftest also eigentlich kein Admiral mehr sein ;-).
> 
> ps: eine gute Möglichkeit zum Ruffarmen gibts auch in Düsterbruch - wenn man den gefangenen Goblin dort befreit gibts Ruf beim Kartell. Das gleiche gilt für die Winterhauchquests. Es ist sogar möglich freundlich beim Kartell UND bei den Blutseglern zu werden, aber da sollte man früh anfangen zu planen (mit lvl 30 ca.) um die Grinderei zu beschränken.



Wie wenn man das set hat hatt man den Ruf den Namen Admiral ????


----------



## Traklar (8. September 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht erinneren, das es Quests gibt die man zu diesem Zeitpunkt für Beutebucht machen kann. Du musst dich wohl oder übel hochkillen. Ich find den Aufwand für den Hut nicht gerechtfertigt. Da hol ich mir lieber nen anderen Hut und kauf mir nen Vogel bzw. hol mir den aus den Todesminen.


----------



## Skullzigg (8. September 2008)

ja du kannst noch für bb questen , sonst haste echt die a..... karte gezogen !


----------



## molarius (8. September 2008)

schade eigentlich , dass solchen Leuten immer wieder geholfen wird
erst handeln und sich den Ruf versauen (das Teil ist geil will ich haben), dann nachdenken, oh war ja doch irgendwie scheiße ^^
ihr habt das ja nicht aus Versehen gemacht sondern mit einer bstimmten Absicht ergo müßt ihr auch mit den Konsequenzen leben und kein GM wird euch helfen
und wenn du nur mitgegangen bist weil deine Kollegen gegangen sind, selber Schuld
1 Punkt Ruf pro Kill wäre die gerechte Strafe dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (8. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> bringt einem der Ruf bei bb überhaupt was? also ich würds einfach lassen ^^



Ja zb die Flugpunkte in Gadgetzan, Ratchet, Bootybay und Everlook sowie die AH's.


----------



## bullybaer (8. September 2008)

Was kann man denn alles bei den Blutsegelbukanieren bekommen? Und wo?

Ich hab noch nen 45er WL, den ich eh nimmer spiele. Mit dem könnt ichs mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (8. September 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Was kann man denn alles bei den Blutsegelbukanieren bekommen? Und wo?
> 
> Ich hab noch nen 45er WL, den ich eh nimmer spiele. Mit dem könnt ichs mal ausprobieren
> 
> ...




So Piraten krams ^^ glaube das war ne Hose Hemd und den Hut mit dem man auch nen Vogel freigeben kann.

aber mit 45 wird das nix um bei den Piraten Ruf zu bekommen musste die Leute in BootyBay zb killn. (Für mache Leute gibts in BootyBay nen bissel mehr ruf als für die normalen Wachen.)


----------



## Struppistrap (8. September 2008)

sie werden dich auf ewig hassen, aber siehs mal so....who cares?^^ störts dich so großartig?


----------



## Karuna (8. September 2008)

Repairing your Steamwheedle Reputation

Da hast Du alles aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (8. September 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> So Piraten krams ^^ glaube das war ne Hose Hemd und den Hut mit dem man auch nen Vogel freigeben kann.
> 
> aber mit 45 wird das nix um bei den Piraten Ruf zu bekommen musste die Leute in BootyBay zb killn. (Für mache Leute gibts in BootyBay nen bissel mehr ruf als für die normalen Wachen.)



Dann werd ich den halt etwas weiterlvln, wenns notwendig ist. Bis 60 wärs ja kein großer Act 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (8. September 2008)

ist wie im realen leben:

um dir einen guten ruf zu machen, musst du dir einzelne beine und arme ausreissen - ruiniert hast du ihn dir innert wenigen sekunden, wenns blöd läuft...

genauso in wow: du verlierst immer mehr ruf bei einer fraktion, als du bei der anderen gutmachen kannst - ist eigentlich ne logische konsequenz

von daher: jop - ihr habt die arschkarte gezogen ;-)

gibt übrigens im kral ne quest, die man nur mit entsprechendem ruf abschliessen kann


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

man nehme roten farbstoff und seide, stelle sich vor bb, spreche den verräter an, gebe beides ab und marschiere überglücklich nach bb nur um festzustellen das du zu wenig abgegeben hast und alle dich zusammenschlagen

(400 posts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Drumexister (8. September 2008)

Akuseru schrieb:


> wo ist nelson denn bitte weiss?^^


weisse haut? naja ok gelb  ----------> EDIT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (8. September 2008)

davone schrieb:


> Wie wenn man das set hat hatt man den Ruf den Namen Admiral ????



Nein - einen Titel extra Titel für den Char gibts leider nicht, aber eben den Blutsegleradmiralshut:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12185.


----------



## Eyatrian (15. September 2008)

also ich habe heute eine bucht im arathi hochland gefunden da sind piraten die 

einem quests geben die ruf für di blutsegelbukaniere UND für Beutebucht geben! 

ich weiß nicht ob dir das so richtig hilft aber vll kannst du mit diesen quests 

deinen ruf wenigstens wieder auf neutral bringen...



[attachment=4825:45.jpg]


----------



## Khorgarjin (15. September 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Bloodsail_Buccaneers_reputation_guide

Hier stehen die Wege drin, den Ruf zurück zu bekommen ohne dabei den Ruf bei den Piraten zu verlieren.


----------



## Suki2000 (24. April 2010)

Kannst vor Beutebucht bei denn einen Piratentyp was abgeben um dein ruf wieder hochzusteigern


----------



## Greenclaw23 (24. April 2010)

Heay Leute ...
Es gibt dieverse Quests...
Vor Booty Bay steht zb nen Pirat der für Seidenstoff und Rote Farbe euch Ruf wiederherrstellt !
Ihr klbbt dadurch pro Quest glaub ich 500 ruf wieder gut machen !! =P


----------



## Blutlos (24. April 2010)

Naja, dafür wird das Thema spätestens zu Cataclysm wieder aktuell werden, wenn sich wieder alle in der umgestalteten "Alten" Welt tummeln und vermutlich feststellen müssen, dass es nun doch ein wenig unbequem ist, wenn eine gar nicht mal so knapp verbreitete Fraktion einen nicht leiden kann. 
Ich auf jeden Fall freue mich schon auf das Herumgeheule, das einsetzen wird, weil man "X" nicht machen kann, nur weil man beim Dampfdruckkartell hasserfüllt ist. 

Aber seht es mal so - jede Minute, die man in das mühseelige Wiedererlangen des Rufes stecken muss, ist eine Minute, die ein Neuling oder Lowie auf den Questgeber/Händler/Wasauchimmer warten musste, den man stundenlang mit wachsender Begeisterung instant umgenatzt hat.


----------



## FröööM (24. April 2010)

gibt nen weg zurück...
bissl vor bb steht ein pirat der gegen stoff(was genau der verlangt weis ich nicht mehr) und noch irgendwas deinen ruf wieder erhöht
habs in ca. 2 tagen wieder auf freundlich geschafft.

das kannst du bei jeder fraktion vom 'dampfdruckkartell' machen


----------



## Kehrin (24. April 2010)

Du kannst noch in Tanaris die Piraten hauen die geben (glaube ich) 15 Ruf pro Mob.


----------



## Blackangel320 (24. April 2010)

Oh man da sieht man mal wer schon seit Classic zockt.

Du hast mehre möglichkeiten den Ruf wieder rauf zu bekommen.

Die Wichtigsten sind:

Der Goblin bei der Mondfeder Feste

Der Goblin in Düsterburch, du musst Items für einen Orger Anzug beschaffen.

Sind immer wiederholbar.


Müssten beide zusammen mehr als 300 Ruf punkte geben.
Und die kannst du Unendlich mal wiederholen.
Besser als Trilionen von Mobs zu hauen^^


----------



## Nexilein (24. April 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Naja, dafür wird das Thema spätestens zu Cataclysm wieder aktuell werden, wenn sich wieder alle in der umgestalteten "Alten" Welt tummeln und vermutlich feststellen müssen, dass es nun doch ein wenig unbequem ist, wenn eine gar nicht mal so knapp verbreitete Fraktion einen nicht leiden kann.
> Ich auf jeden Fall freue mich schon auf das Herumgeheule, das einsetzen wird, weil man "X" nicht machen kann, nur weil man beim Dampfdruckkartell hasserfüllt ist.
> 
> Aber seht es mal so - jede Minute, die man in das mühseelige Wiedererlangen des Rufes stecken muss, ist eine Minute, die ein Neuling oder Lowie auf den Questgeber/Händler/Wasauchimmer warten musste, den man stundenlang mit wachsender Begeisterung instant umgenatzt hat.



/sign

Ich hoffe nur, dass Ruf mit Cata allgemein wieder wichtiger wird.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> man nehme roten farbstoff und seide, stelle sich vor bb, spreche den verräter an, gebe beides ab und marschiere überglücklich nach bb nur um festzustellen das du zu wenig abgegeben hast und alle dich zusammenschlagen
> 
> (400 posts!
> 
> ...



huch, mein 400ster post, das war schon ein weilchen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(btw: thread reportet, das wurde schon beantwortet und "gibts sowas auch in deutsch" ist keine frage, um einen thread auszugraben)


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> gibts sowas den auch in deutsch?


Probiere es mal hier:
http://www.rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?page=2&aid=121


----------



## Pusillin (24. April 2010)

...
Wenn dir der Ruf bei den Piraten egal ist, nimm den Verräter der Blutsegel.

Ansonsten, also wenn du bei beiden einen guten Ruf haben willst, entweder mit den Piraten bei Ratschet (kein Rufabzug, 2-5 bei Dampfdruck)
oder mit dem Goblin in Düsterbruch (bei Befreieung mit Schlüssel 350 Ruf).


----------



## Endes (24. April 2010)

Also du hast nicht unbedingt die A- Karte gezogen aber so schnell wird es auch nicht mehr gehen.

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten die du jetzt in angriff nehmen könntes.
Ich Zähl sie mal schnell auf.

Natürlich kommt das *Piratenschnetzeln (Blutsegelpiraten)* im Schlngendorntal als erstets.

Dann kommt *Feralas*. Einmal das mit den Riesen am Strand wo das Schiff zur Allyinsel ablegt.
Dann gibt es die Quest im Düsterbruch das Orgervirtel ( müsste Nord sein) da wäre ein mal die Falle und der Orger Anzug. Die beiden sind wiederholbare Quest.

Als drittes kann ich noch die *Ventur Bucht* in den Grizzlyhügel (Nordend) gehen. Für die Daylis die es da gibt bekommt man Ruf beim Dampfdruck Kartell.
Wen ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe ist das auch eine möglichkeit den Ruf bei den Blutsegelpiraten auf Freundlichzu behalten. Für die vollendung der Quest fällt nämlich nicht der Ruf bei den Piraten was bei den anderen Sachen der Fall ist.

Ich hoffe das hat eholfen.


----------



## No_ones (24. April 2010)

man kann in gadgetzahn sachen abgeben .. das gibt so 300ruf ... könnte allerdings in der masse teuer werden


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Hallo, wie schon erwähnt einfach zu den Typen vor den Städten gehen. Willst du deinen Ruf bei den Blutseglern aber behalten, dann besuche unsere Homepage (Bewahrer der Lehren) in meiner Signatur. Da stehen verschiedene Fraktionenguides und auch einer zum Dampfdruckkartell ist vorhanden. Dort wird erklärt wie du auf Ehrfürchtig bei Kartell kommst, ohne Ruf bei den Blutseglern zu verlieren.

Andere Guides findest du im offiziellen WoW Forum unter der Ruprik "Erfolge".


----------



## The-Quila (24. April 2010)

@TE stoff abgeben.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. April 2010)

Mein Schamane kennt das Problem mit hasserfüllt bei BB.

Wenn man mal nicht dran denkt und dort hinfliegt zb und freude strahlend von den Wachen empfangen wird sobald man einen Schritt richtung Gasthaus macht.

Oder in Ratchet mal nem Gildenkumpel helfen "Ich komm schnell geflogen bei der Burg Q da oben "

Ja mein Erdbindungstotem hat da ständig CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und diese Schüsse wo man nach hinten geschossen wird und das casten somit abgebrochen wird.. Nein die machen keinen Spaß beim heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

